# Betta Drawing



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

So, since last time I posted betta drawings here, I've been practicing a lot more and the drawings have turned out better than my previous ones. The picture I've posted with this is my late Betta, Apollo, who I miss dearly.

If anyone would like to buy a drawing, I might sell them for $5 plus $2 shipping. I'm needing to get $20 saved up before July 8th, since I have something that I have to go to and can't miss, but I currently do not have the money.

Even if you wouldn't like to buy, I hope y'all enjoy the drawing of Apollo.


----------

